# I Really Am In Love



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

With this rabbit!!!










im having trouble naming her though, she needs a name either meaning beauty, grace or rarity, at the moment im liking both Allure & Pandora......


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

She is pretty gorgeous, she looks like a different bunny already, I love Pandora as a name.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's gorgeous. What about Callista the most beautiful one


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

You mean you don't like Maddy?? 

Lol I agree she needs a purdy name!!

She is a gorgeous bun! Awww looks like bonding has gone really well


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> You mean you don't like Maddy??
> 
> Lol I agree she needs a purdy name!!
> 
> She is a gorgeous bun! Awww looks like bonding has gone really well


haha, we had a guinea pig called Maddy i can never reuse names 
that and shes way too pretty for it too (maddy was an absinian with crazy hair!!)


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

She really is beautiful :001_wub:

Love the name Pandora, it suits her. Or what about Precious or Amora which is spanish for love.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

She'd look so nice next to dreamer.... :tongue_smilie: sorry cant stop myself!!!

Erm name wise what about Arabella? Its iltalian and means beautiful


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

She is beautiful, I love her colour. 

How about Sophie or Sophia for a name. A pretty name for a pretty bunny.


Crofty! Only 3 days to go! Its gone so fast.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

crofty said:


> She'd look so nice next to dreamer.... :tongue_smilie: sorry cant stop myself!!!
> 
> Erm name wise what about Arabella? Its iltalian and means beautiful


when are you bringing him round then? :lol:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> when are you bringing him round then? :lol:


Tomorrow? He can keep her company in the carrier on the way back to mine


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh no shes not going any where, shes staying put 

so iv just plucked up the courage to ring her breeder, and she was one of the first Caster Satins bred, a cross between an ivory and an orange (who was imported to this country), hes going to look up her details in his book and email me everything relating to her

apparently she was sold, mated, as a breeding doe to a couple in manchester who wanted to try their hands at satins, but then they never contacted him again.....


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

aww wow!!! what a gorgeous bunny!!!!!  bless  xxxxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> oh no shes not going any where, shes staying put
> 
> so iv just plucked up the courage to ring her breeder, and she was one of the first Caster Satins bred, a cross between an ivory and an orange (who was imported to this country), hes going to look up her details in his book and email me everything relating to her
> 
> apparently she was sold, mated, as a breeding doe to a couple in manchester who wanted to try their hands at satins, but then they never contacted him again.....


Not surprised....just wish I could have got the nethies that were still there out of there


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Not surprised....just wish I could have got the nethies that were still there out of there


 maybe message him in a week or so asking if hes willing to rehome them? just got an email through from the breeder with more info on her



> Born 12 April 2008
> Buck Ivory 06 E 00415 X Doe Orange 06 E 00498
> 
> 4 in litter, 1 buck 3 does
> ...


i dont think they came from were the people he sold her too, the woman was called kate, cant remember what he said her last name was, it started with an M

maybe she didnt have any luck with breeding so sold all her stock off, and thats how that bloke ended up with her? i dont know, iv lost the trail, but atleast i have some info on her


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> maybe message him in a week or so asking if hes willing to rehome them? just got an email through from the breeder with more info on her
> 
> i dont think they came from were the people he sold her too, the woman was called kate, cant remember what he said her last name was, it started with an M
> 
> maybe she didnt have any luck with breeding so sold all her stock off, and thats how that bloke ended up with her? i dont know, iv lost the trail, but atleast i have some info on her


Oh wow that is interesting! R you keeping her? It's nice they remember her!

Erm no don't think this couple included a Kate....OH thinks the guy was Morrocan and his wife spoke even less English! His name on the email was Rogerio Garrido.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh yes shes staying firmly put, was just on a hunt to find out what i could about her :lol: all that info avaliable from her ring (which i still cant get off! little fat legs :lol so i might aswell find it

yeah the couple he sold her to spoke english, so who knows how the couple you collected her from got her  he has no contact any more for the couple he sold her too, he did seem genuinly pleased that she had turned up again though, and he knew which rabbit i was on about when before i even said breed or colour, which leads me to belive he know where most of the rest of all the animals hes bred are!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> oh yes shes staying firmly put, was just on a hunt to find out what i could about her :lol: all that info avaliable from her ring (which i still cant get off! little fat legs :lol so i might aswell find it
> 
> yeah the couple he sold her to spoke english, so who knows how the couple you collected her from got her  he has no contact any more for the couple he sold her too, he did seem genuinly pleased that she had turned up again though, and he knew which rabbit i was on about when before i even said breed or colour, which leads me to belive he know where most of the rest of all the animals hes bred are!


He sounds like a great breeder then!

Yeah no idea who these were! None of what they said makes sense! They claimed they had a zoo...well I feel very sorry for the remainder part of the zoo!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ohhhhhhhh!!! shes a Saffron!!!

Absolutely stunning!


----------

